# need to extend my VISA



## kangarookie (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys

I'm from Belgium and I've been to Perth and Melbourne for the last 5 months. I loved it, but I had to fly back home to graduate and say hi to my family.
I'm flying back at the very end of august.

I came over with a working holiday VISA, and I have to do 88 days of season work in order to extend my VISA. I am only allowed to stay until february 8th 2013 and I will arrive on september 1st 2012. So I'll have to be quick. I got september, oktober, november, december and january left to complete the 88 days. Hopefully there is a place where I could work for 3 consecutive months

Where should I fly to in order to optimize my chances of finding such a job? I hope to have something within the first week after arrival. I don't wanna put my 2nd year in jeopardy.

Perth and Melbourne are the cheapest tickets. Darwin and the eastcoast are significantly more expensive and I want to avoid them if I can.

What is my best bet? Any advice is very welcome


----------

